

In first econ speech, Hillary Clinton goes after corporations, the 1%, and Uber - randomname2
http://www.politico.com/agenda/story/2015/07/hillarynomics-a-sneak-preview-000142

======
greenyoda
It's always interesting when people who are in the 1% and get much of their
family income from big corporations go after corporations and the 1%.

Here's an analysis of Hillary's net worth (est. $32 million) and income:

[http://www.davemanuel.com/pols/hillary-
clinton/](http://www.davemanuel.com/pols/hillary-clinton/)

